# Tieffflieger von Bergwerk !! Echt Klasse.....



## Lumix (6. Mai 2004)

......jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum der Service im Forum im Moment etwas lau ist!!!!!




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113766


----------



## der alte ron (6. Mai 2004)

*MIR ABER NICHT , WARUM ICH 12 (!)**WOCHEN AUF EINEN HARDTAILRAHMEN WARTEN MUß !! *

*UND DAS OBWOHL MEINEM HÄNDLER GESAGT WURDE - NA RATET MAL ...... 2 BIS 3 WOCHEN....*

Was ist denn so schwierig daran einfach mal ehrlich zu sein und keine falschen angaben zu machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (6. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> *MIR ABER NICHT , WARUM ICH 12 (!)**WOCHEN AUF EINEN HARDTAILRAHMEN WARTEN MUß !! *
> 
> *UND DAS OBWOHL MEINEM HÄNDLER GESAGT WURDE - NA RATET MAL ...... 2 BIS 3 WOCHEN....*
> 
> Was ist denn so schwierig daran einfach mal ehrlich zu sein und keine falschen angaben zu machen ?




mensch ... der macht sich halt noch hübsch für dich ... n bischen puder hier und da ... duftwässerchen ... und halt ein bischen das "rohr" polieren ...

dann haste lange spass damit 

 

2-3 wochen ist IMMER unrealistisch ... 3 monate aber zulang


----------



## Lumix (6. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> *MIR ABER NICHT , WARUM ICH 12 (!)**WOCHEN AUF EINEN HARDTAILRAHMEN WARTEN MUß !! *
> 
> *UND DAS OBWOHL MEINEM HÄNDLER GESAGT WURDE - NA RATET MAL ...... 2 BIS 3 WOCHEN....*
> 
> Was ist denn so schwierig daran einfach mal ehrlich zu sein und keine falschen angaben zu machen ?




Warum, Du hast doch noch Glück!!!

Wenn Du ein Canyvon bestellt hättest, könntest Du dir in der Zeit ein neues Hobby zulegen  

Ich gebe Dir Recht, momentan ist es um Bergwerk etwas ruhig!!


----------



## XC_Freund (6. Mai 2004)

Och Mensch, ich wollte meiner Mühle auch über'n Winter eine Frischzellenkur gönnen. Und was is', die s******-Kurbel ist immer noch nicht da. Aber es muss die Deus X ans Rad, vorher fahr ich's nicht! Seit der letzten Eurobike will ich die Kurbel! Hab ja zum Glück noch zwei andere Bikes. Ach ja die Avid SD SL fehlt auch noch, soll aber alles mitte Mai kommen, natürlich bin ich dann im Urlaub. Also ca. Juni ist mein Bergwerk wieder fahrbar.


----------



## Brägel (6. Mai 2004)

ich kann mit Liegerädern nix anfangen. wer soll damit was fahren und wie lange? Jeder Autofahrer übersieht dich doch da - huch, bin ich gerade wieder über ein Liegerad gerumpelt - naja macht nix, jetzt macht es seinem Namen wenigsten alle Ehre  

Das einzige was bei Bergwerk wirklich zum Erliegen gekommen ist, ist wohl die Produktion der bestellten Räder. Statt der versprochenen 3-4 Wochen, warte ich jetzt auch schon 12 Wochen. Dies ohne jeglichen Kommentar oder gar Entschuldigung. Warum auch für das Geld muss man doch froh sein, wenn es überhaupt kommt oder.

Aber wir erfahren ja aus dem o.a. verlinkten Thread:

Technisches und handwerkliches Können für Kenner, die das Vollkommene zum Maß ihrer Ansprüche machen, dies ist die Maxime der Fa. Bergwerk.

Und wir wissen, das stimmt, perfekte Betreuung hier, die aktuellste Site im www, und eine Zuverlässigkeit, die ihresgleichen sucht.


----------



## carloz (6. Mai 2004)

Also mein BW wartet scho ganz ungeduldig um nachher ausgeführt zu werden  

Nee ma im Ernst: Das scho ärgerlich nu.
Habt ihr alle ma per fon reklamiert ?
Oder euer dealer ? Sollte doch zu klären sein...irgendwie ?
Oder isses scho Telekom-like ?

Drück euch allen die Däumchen, nachher im Wald  

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: hab btw die Schneebesen bestellt und werde noch die Spec. shoes antesten *froiwiedoofaufsrumfallen*


----------



## pefro (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Oh Mann Jungs ich verstehe Euch nicht. Wenn Euch die Wartezeit wichtig ist, Ihr nicht grade für kleines Geld einen Rahmen/Bike bestellt - Euch jemand 3 Wochen verspricht und nach 6 Wochen immer noch nicht geliefert hat, dann wäre ich an Euerer Stelle weg und würde woanders bestellen.   

Im Grunde seit ihr es, die einer Firma solch ein Verhalten ermöglicht - und so gesehen seit ihr dann selbst schuld, das es so lange dauert   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Brägel (6. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Oh Mann Jungs ich verstehe Euch nicht. Wenn Euch die Wartezeit wichtig ist, Ihr nicht grade für kleines Geld einen Rahmen/Bike bestellt - Euch jemand 3 Wochen verspricht und nach 6 Wochen immer noch nicht geliefert hat, dann wäre ich an Euerer Stelle weg und würde woanders bestellen.
> 
> ...



also selbst schuld ist ja wohl quatsch. aber ich habe tatsächlich schon an stornierung gedacht. man muss halt irgendwie die verhältnismäßig sehen. wenn man 3-4 Wochen verspricht, kann es vielleicht mal 6 wochen dauern. so wars bei meinem storck auch. aber nach 12 wochen immer noch nix ohne kommentar ist sagen wir mal sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## XC_Freund (6. Mai 2004)

Wie ich in meinem Beitrag versucht habe  zu erklären, ich habe meinen Rahmen ja schon länger. Ich will neue Komponenten, die es auch schon seit Monaten geben soll. Scheinbar ist das in der Bikebranche so üblich.
Für mein Bike wollte ich den Syntace Duraflite Carbon. Als der erste Händler das Teil nach 3 Monaten nicht beibrachte habe ich dort storniert. Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat den Lenker auch nach weiteren 2 Monaten nicht bekommen. Jetzt hab ich den Syntace in den Wind geschossen und habe von der Marke die Schnauze voll. Der Race Face Next ist jetzt schon an meinem Baby montiert. Leider ist die Deus X, die ja auch von Race Face ist, aber noch nicht da. Warum? Eine Frage die ich mir immer stelle und nicht beantworten kann.
Man ist ja zufrieden, wenn das Bike hinterher wenigstens nicht enttäuscht.
Auf der nächsten Eurobike werde ich mir jedenfalls den Pfadfinder ganz genau unter die Lupe nehmen, bezüglich Kettenlinie. Wenn da alles in Ordnung ist, warte ich dann bis Mai 2005 auf meinen Rahmen in Customlackierung.


----------



## Lumix (6. Mai 2004)

Es gibt einen netten Spruch, bei dem mein Chef immer hoch geht!!!


DER KUNDE DROTH MIT AUFTRAG!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (6. Mai 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> also selbst schuld ist ja wohl quatsch...



Nein finde ich eigentlich nicht. Ohne das das hier jetzt zur Glaubensdiskussion ausarten sollte: Aber ich gehe davon aus, das Dein Verhalten dem von 90 Prozent der Kunden entspricht. Und wenn wir uns alle immer schön hinhalten lassen (nicht nur von Bergwerk, da gibt es genug andere Firmen) und Du die Kette zu Ende denkst....da sind wir eben doch selbst schuld:

Würde sich die Privtkunden nicht so veräppeln lassen und nach ner Zeit x einfach stornieren - na dann rate mal auf was jedes vernünftige Unternehmen als erstes achten würde: Genau, Einhaltung von Lieferterminen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (6. Mai 2004)

Hi , Peter . Dumm ist nur das bergwerk jetzt meine zweite station diese saison ist ! Was soll ich den tun , mir jetzt die dritte firma suchen ? Die teile die für dem ersten rahmen vorgesehen waren haben glücklicherweise auch ans bergwerk gepasst - größtenteils . Was nicht passte ist halt bei ebay gelandet und es wurden passende angeschafft . Alle wissen das das meist auch bei ebay kaum ganz ohne geldverlust abläuft . Und nun soll ich mir einen anderen hersteller suchen mit wieder leicht anderen anbaustandarts ..... etc. ! Und vor allem wieder warten !? Natürlich wäre es konsequent auch hier zu stornieren aber ich brauche auch irgendwann ein rad !
Nikolay


----------



## Brägel (6. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Hi , Peter . Dumm ist nur das bergwerk jetzt meine zweite station diese saison ist ! Was soll ich den tun , mir jetzt die dritte firma suchen ? Die teile die für dem ersten rahmen vorgesehen waren haben glücklicherweise auch ans bergwerk gepasst - größtenteils . Was nicht passte ist halt bei ebay gelandet und es wurden passende angeschafft . Alle wissen das das meist auch bei ebay kaum ganz ohne geldverlust abläuft . Und nun soll ich mir einen anderen hersteller suchen mit wieder leicht anderen anbaustandarts ..... etc. ! Und vor allem wieder warten !? Natürlich wäre es konsequent auch hier zu stornieren aber ich brauche auch irgendwann ein rad !
> Nikolay



so ischt ees

außerdem würde mir auch irgendwie mein Dealer leid tun, der auch nix dafür kann


----------



## Boandl (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ist doch alles garnix! Marcocchi TXC, Wartezeit 23 Wochen und die ist noch nicht mal beim Importeur eingelaufen!  
Wenn ich fürs doppelte Geld was Gescheites kriegen würde hätt ich auch schon storniert, aber nein, die Anderen (Acros, German Answer) wollen das Dreifache.


----------



## Frey (6. Mai 2004)

Ja das ist echt schwach von Bergwerk...12 Wochen Wartezeit und hier im Forum, in dem die Jungs eigentlich präsent sind (oder sein wollen - antwortet einfach keiner!?!?). 
Ich glaube da läuft echt was falsch.

Mich wundert es nicht, dass alle in der Bikebranche rumheulen wie schlecht es ihnen geht. Wenn man nicht einmal die Sachen, die selbstverständlich sind umsetzen kann, verliert auch der Kunde die Lust an den Produkten!

Ich würde auch stornieren und ein anderes Bike nehmen.
Du kannst dir ja sicher vorstellen was passiert, wenn du mal ein Reklamationsfall hast.

gruss
Frey


----------



## der alte ron (6. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist echt schwach von Bergwerk...12 Wochen Wartezeit und hier im Forum, in dem die Jungs eigentlich präsent sind (oder sein wollen - antwortet einfach keiner!?!?).
> Ich glaube da läuft echt was falsch.


Ja , und zwar das die nicht mit ihren kunden und händlern reden , das würde mit schon reichen . Es wäre so elementar zu wissen warum man wartet . Dann könnte man entweder verständniss zeigen und wenn man möchte/kann warten , oder trifft  für sich eine andere entscheidung .Auf jeden fall gibt es dann kein böses blut weil alles fair gewesen ist !



			
				Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir ja sicher vorstellen was passiert, wenn du mal ein Reklamationsfall hast.
> gruss
> Frey


Das denke ich wiederum nicht ! Mein händler meinte auch das die sehr kulant mit reklamationen umgehen . Ich hoffe mir wird: a) erst gar kein grund dafür geliefert und b) wenn doch nicht das gegenteil bewiesen . Dann ist es das erste und letzte mal gewesen das ich mir ein bike made in germany zulege .

Ein nicht zu langes warten wünscht allen , Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (7. Mai 2004)

Also, kulant werden Reklamationen auf jeden fall abgehandelt. Schnell, tja teils- teils, wie sonst?
Wenn es nur um das Biken geht, gibt es sicher günstigere und schnellere Möglichkeiten dazu zu kommen. Aber ich habe nun mal eine Vorstellung von meinem Custom-Bike und das will ich so haben ohne Kompromiss, neben meinen beiden Low-Preis-Möhren (die natürlich auch Fahrspass bieten).
Mein Umbau fing damit an, das ich auf der Eurobike diese Race Face Kurbel gesehen habe, plötzlich hatte ich ein Bike im Kopf und das wollte ich so haben. 
Schlimm wird es erst, wenn sich die Schmuckstücke nach der Wartezeit auch noch als Schrott herausstellen. Und darum bitte ich von meinem tiefsten Inneren, "Enttäusch mich nicht Baby, wenn du aufgebaut bist".

@Boandl
Hast du in der neuen Trekking Bike gesehen wie mies die GA-Leutchen ihre Lager in ihre "tolle" Gabel eingepresst haben? Genau sowas mein ich mit Enttäuschung (wie immer auch für viel Geld).


----------



## pefro (7. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Hi , Peter . Dumm ist nur das bergwerk jetzt meine zweite station diese saison ist ! Was soll ich den tun , mir jetzt die dritte firma suchen ? ...



Ich denke, das Problem hast Du vor allem, wenn man von Anfang an nicht konsequent ist. Ich kenn das ja selber: Erst heisst es 14 Tage, dann "kommt garantiert nächste Woche" und irgendwann sind aus 14 Tagen 3 Monate geworden und auf einmal sind die anderen guten Angebote, die man vorher im Auge hatte, auch schon weg.

Ich frage jetzt immer wie lange es dauert und setze mir dann eine absolute Deadline. Punkt. 

Aber jeder muss das so machen, wie es ihm richtig und wichtig erscheint und wenn Brägel Mitleid mit seinem Händler hat, dann ist das halt wichtiger für ihn.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Variabel (7. Mai 2004)

Ich warte jetzt auch schon 14 Wochen au meinen Pfadfinder, wegen der Customlackierung hiess es bei mir aber von anfang an es gehe so 10-12 Wochen. Als jetzt nichts gekommen ist hat sich mein händler (generalimporteur schweiz) bei bergwerk schlau gemacht und es hat sich herausgestellt dass der Hinterbau zuerst in der falschen farbe gepulvert wurde und deshalb dauerts halt länger. Wenn man sich also die mühe macht erfährt man bei Bergwerk schon weshalb es so lange dauert. 
Aber hat mich schon auch genervt, zum glück hab ich aber noch mein altes Hardtail...


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. Mai 2004)

@ der alte ron, 

sag mir bitte einmal bei welchem Händler Du den Rahmen bestellt hast und ich werde Dir dann sagen woran es bei diesem Rahmen liegt, daß es so lange dauert!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszinazion des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## maaatin (7. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das Problem hast Du vor allem, wenn man von Anfang an nicht konsequent ist. Ich kenn das ja selber: Erst heisst es 14 Tage, dann "kommt garantiert nächste Woche" und irgendwann sind aus 14 Tagen 3 Monate geworden und auf einmal sind die anderen guten Angebote, die man vorher im Auge hatte, auch schon weg.
> 
> Ich frage jetzt immer wie lange es dauert und setze mir dann eine absolute Deadline. Punkt.
> 
> ...



Mein schlauer Händler hat einfach gesagt: "Jekyll kann eine Woche dauern, oder wesentlich länger, je nach dem." Da habe ich mir wenigstens von Anfang an keine falschen Hoffnungen gemacht! Und siehe da, nach 10 Wochen hatte ich dann mein Bike und mußte mich nicht darüber aufregen, weil ich nix besseres erwartet hatte.

Moral von der Geschichte:der Händler sollte ehrlich sein, wenn er nicht garantieren kann, wann das Rad ankommt. Und ob er das garantieren kann oder nicht, das sollte er als guter Händler wissen.


----------



## der alte ron (7. Mai 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> @ der alte ron,
> 
> sag mir bitte einmal bei welchem Händler Du den Rahmen bestellt hast und ich werde Dir dann sagen woran es bei diesem Rahmen liegt, daß es so lange dauert!
> Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszinazion des Rahmenbaus
> ...


Bei cypress warehouse in traunstein , es handelt sich um ein mercury HT in weinrot - beige , glanz  ; größe L. Nett das du dich drum kümmerst , aber warum konnte mir das nicht auch über meinen händler mitgeteilt werden ?! Er hat auch versucht mir einen SL rahmen zu besorgen(zum preis des normalen mercury - DAS nenn ich einen engagierten händler) aber auch den habt ihr nicht auf lager gehabt . Wäre ich nicht mitglied dieses forums gewesen , wäre ich dann dumm gestorben ? Ich hoffe das du verstehst wie ich es meine , es ist nicht das übliche rumgeheule "...mein bike ist noch nicht da..." sondern "...warum rede die leute nicht mit einander ..?!"
Grüße , NIkolay


----------



## pefro (7. Mai 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Moral von der Geschichte:der Händler sollte ehrlich sein, wenn er nicht garantieren kann, wann das Rad ankommt. Und ob er das garantieren kann oder nicht, das sollte er als guter Händler wissen.



Stimmt gebe ich Dir 100 Prozent recht. Ich kann für mich kalkulieren ob ich auf ein Bike 10 Wochen oder nur 1 warten will / muss. Richtig ärgerlich wird es immer erst dann, wenn man vertröstet wird  - und viele halten es ja nichtmal für nötig sich zu entschuldigen oder bescheid zu geben, warum irgendwas nicht klappt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (8. Mai 2004)

Ich wurde nicht vertröstet . Mein händler war derjenige , der immer bei bergwek angerufen hat und mit anschließend sofort das ergebniss der letzten "umfrage" mitgeteilt hat ohne das ich ihn gebeten hatte . Er war derjenige der auch von sich aus versucht hatte mir dann einen SL rahmen zu besorgen als es klar wurde , das mein mercury nicht lieferbar ist - ohne aufpreis . Der man ist total hinterher und macht preise , die aus dem net sein könnten . Wenn man eine frage hat , die er nicht beantworten kann bekommt man nicht die übliche antwort "...ich ruf da mal an .." sondern nimmt gleich das telefon in die hand . Das resultat : er verkauft viele , viele räder ... aber kaum welche davon sind bergwerk . Warum ? OT :" Weil ich nie welche bekomme !"
Nikolay


----------



## pefro (9. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde nicht vertröstet . Mein händler war derjenige , der immer bei bergwek angerufen hat



Öhm Ron? Wenn ich immer wieder anrufen muss, dann WERDE ich i.d.R. vertröstet...   



> in die hand . Das resultat : er verkauft viele , viele räder ... aber kaum welche davon sind bergwerk . Warum ? OT :" Weil ich nie welche bekomme !"



Wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum Du bei Deinem Händler jederzeit wieder ein Bike kaufen und es Dir bei Bergwerk vielleicht überlegen würdest.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Nomercy (9. Mai 2004)

@all

 Vor dem Hintergrund steigender Mineralölkosten und der aktuellen Kraftstoffdezimierung unserer staatlichen Organe, ist eine Sonderedition für den Polizeieinsatz in ausgesuchten Städten Bayerns vorgesehen.

     Gruß
     Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (12. Mai 2004)

@ der alte ron, 

Dein bike ist am 30.04. bestellt worden. Leider war dies ein Rahmen, der bei uns nicht vorrätig war (Mercury L). Das heißt Du und der Händler müssen derzeit auf die neue Mercury Serie warten. Dem Händler wurden als Lieferzeit 8 - 10 Wochen durchgegeben. Dies ist auch nachwievor der derzeitige Stand. Du kannst also Mitte - Ende Juni mit dem guten Stück rechnen.
Es dauert eben seine Zeit bis eine neue Serie geschweißt wird und zur Auslieferung kommt. Zur Info: Die Ketten- und Sazzelstreben sind schon fertig! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## der alte ron (12. Mai 2004)

DAnke fürs nachschauen ! Meine händler wurden min. 10 wochen mitgeteilt , also wenn es schon ende juni da ist , wäre es toll !
Nikolay


----------

